# Who knows?



## superted (Sep 21, 2004)

Girls

Can I ask you all a question please.

I am considering DE in Spain.

Have been wondering if the clinics definately tell your GP or you can ask them specifically not too.

I dont want to hide the fact that I am having egg donation but I would like to think I have the right to tell me child if I am lucky enough and when I tell them as opposed to being constantly reminded possibly about having had an egg donor to conceive or for them to find out.

My GP seems to copy in all my treatment cycles to my GP so they know exactly what is going on.  I dont mind I guess but is there a form you can sign even in this country to stop them doing that

I just hate interfering people that dont really have a need to know.

Thanks for your help be intersting to find out.

Superted x


----------



## MrsPoogs (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Superted

Are you considering IVI Alicante for your DE?  I am at the clinic at the moment due to start my DE cycle again in May.

If you are having private treatment my understanding is that you do not have to disclose information to your GP or have any paperwork sent to them by the clinic.  I think when you complete the forms you need to put your GP's info down but I dont' think that they will send information to them.  I am sure someone else will come along to confirm this is correct, but it is my understanding.  

However, I used my GP to get all my bloods done in the Uk for my DEcycle as they need to be in date within 6 months so it did end up on my records that I was attempting another "private" IVF cycle although no other details were recorded.  When I start my cycle again in May I am not intending to inform my GP at this stage unless and hopefully that I will get my BFP!   HTH

Love Poogie xxxx


----------



## shellspain (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Superted.
Ive just finished an IVF cycle in Spain (BFN im afraid) and am about to start DE IVF treatment.
I have never been asked to provide my GP or medical centre details. Along the way I was given copies of all reports, test results etc. Maybe i was expected to take this to a GP if i so wished? though i havent.
I do actually live in Spain myself so maybe thats why Ive never been askedbut I believe i have had all the same forms as everyone else.

Hope this helps you


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi
Something to take into account when thinking about who needs to know about egg donation, is that it is helpful/important for anyone taking care of a pregnant woman to have this information because of the tests that may be offered.  Using eggs from a much younger woman means that tests for Downs Syndrome (for instance) are much less necessary.  
Olivia


----------



## superted (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks girls.

Olivia yes I had realised you need to know when having a downs test.  I just dont want it constantly brought up all the time if I were to do down this route so I will obviously give the info to a midwife etc, when needed so it helps my care during pregnancy if I should get that far.

Thanks again.

Just was interested in your views really.  

superted x


----------



## mountainlion (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi,
Just thought I'd share my experience with IM Barcelona, and I'd guess other clinics abroad are the same; They do not normally correspond with your GMP, it is up to you if you want to tell him/her. [we did the first time, we wont this second time..]
Downs test is fully optional, we turned it down without further explanation.
Some UK medical staff are still very against IVF treatment of any kind abroad [they believe the old rumours of only UK treatment being any good, and routine 4+ embryo transfers! ]
If you may have Rhesus incompatability because of your blood group and donation [clinic will advise you of this if this problem likely to arise] then you would be best to mention this to your midwife so the necessary treatment can be done if required [prevents problems with any further pregnancies]


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

My GP advised me to disclose it to all attending medics but I really could see no medical reason why hence I did not. One consultant did try and drag information out of me during an examination which made me furious.  I think its a fair bet that someone in their 40s presenting with a pregnancy and seeming very happy about it is likely to have conceived using donor eggs, so some will make an educated guess. I did eventually tell a very senior consultant but he said he'd guessed anyway, but also that as far as he was concerned there was no medical implication in either telling or not telling. 

I found that obstetric staff were a nosey lot, to be frank, and would lap up anything that you told them about IVF-  anything that breaks the monotony of their daily grind, especially when like me you are an older mother.  I was furious when a visiting Health Visitor dragged the IVF bit only out of me and then she disclosed it to another trainee HV  who phoned me up asking to use me as a case study for her course. From my experience everyone loves the sensational, and DE IVF is still very much that for some people.

My advice is to be judicious as to who you tell, and only tell on a need to know basis. You/ we need to be in control of the information so that if and when we choose to tell our children,we can make sure its done at the right time, in the right way, and by the right people- the childs parents.


----------

